# Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us



## bassking (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Viele Fische habe ich schon probiert: gegrillter "Robalo"- Wolfsbarsch direkt vom Kutter in Portugal glänzend frisch und einfach zubereitet... Gebratene Markrelenaugen (kein Witz) ; Forellenbäckchen geräuchert; Frische Sardinen, Saiblingsfilet, selbstparierter und gesalzener topfrisch Forellenrogen...

Kleine Rotaugen in Bierteig, Räucheraalcreme, Dorade,roher Thun.. etc...

Was ist der mit Abstand beste Speisefisch, den Ihr je genossen habt?

Gerne erinnere ich mich auch an die in einer spanischen Kneipe für Einheimische gegrillten Sepien...Hmmm...

Also- was ist der beste Flossenträger und / oder das allerleckerste Fischgericht, welches Ihr je gegessen habt?

Jamijami...bin mal gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen :k|rolleyes

Bassking.


----------



## Kanello (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Geräucherte Helgoländer Makrelen...auf Helgoland frisch aus dem Ofen....schön warm weich und saftig mhhhhhhhhhhhh :m


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Geräucherter aal/forelle *sabbba*, wenn wir im sommer an der nordsee sind, gibt es da ( so gut wie ) jeden mittag fischbrötchen *mega sabba*. Am liebsten von ner fischbude, vorm schwimmbad in dangst, kennt vllt. jemand??


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Die Besten?

Für mich der Nordsee-Steinbutt und der Arktische Saibling.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Redsnapper, direkt am Strand auf den Grill.


----------



## donlotis (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Das Leckerste bisher: Geräucherter Robalo und gegrillter Barracuda!

Hatte aber auch schon 1a+ Sepia/Tintenfisch...

Gruß Don


----------



## cafabu (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Moin, moin,
1. In einer kleinen Kneipe auf Lanzarote (in den 70ger Jahren) eine Fischsuppe.
1b. Später mal eine Fischsuppe auf Corsika.
1c. Auf der Fraueninsel im Chiemsee ein gebratenes Felchen.
Alles unheimlich leggggger und das Beste was ich je an Fisch hatte.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Berti86 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

gegrillter schwertfisch in einer kleinen griechischen taverne auf rhodos!!


----------



## Malagacosta (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Pulpo a la Gallega,
Kraken gekocht, in Stücke geschnitten und dann in Olivenöl mit Chili gebraten. Einfach Top, kommt noch vor 1a Sepia!!
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## silviomopp (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

auf Ibiza wars der Tintenfisch, der Mega lecker war und an der Müritz hab ich mal Zander vom Grill genossen, ein Gedicht !!


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Speisefisch-Orgas.us*

Makrele (in Senf-Knobi eingelegt) am Spieß über dem Buchen- oder Birkenfeuer geröstet.....






Vorne: Björn (Leguan8), mein Bruder Arndt und Horst (Salmonelle)
Hinten im Dunst: Udo (Udo_Mundt) und ich...


----------

